# Awkward Neck Help Needed!!



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I can't wait to see the goat herding necked horse!


----------



## somthin funky (May 9, 2009)

Hahaha I have some pictures that will give you an idea of the goat herding necked horse but they are only snap shots from a video. Like I said Il get better ones asap.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I would guess he hasn't developed a topline really, he used his neck from the bottomside rather the top. Once he has learned the correct way that would turn upside down and the muscles on the top of his neck and back would strengthen to support himself.


----------



## Jumper12 (Feb 2, 2012)

it can take a long time for a topline to develop. make sure he is getting a good diet and worked properly and he will develop a nice topline, but it wont develop over night!! good luck


----------



## blackdieselpony (Feb 26, 2012)

He looks to be slightly ew necked. Your going to need to work on his top line by getting him collected and round. 
this Kinda explains alot and has some good pictures to help visualize it 
Building the Topline


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

you know, I love John O'leary's website and his videos. He has some great thoughts and all, but his writing is so disorganized it's hard to make head or tails of him sometimes. In any case, the photo he's shown there are great examples.

The OP"s horse looks a little "hammer headed", meaning a very straight neck that goes up and ends abruptly with the head at a 90 degree angle to the neck, like a hammer. This reflects the shape of the neck vertebral double S curves, which in this case must be somewhat flattened out. 

The goal will be to lift the lower part of the neck (that lower curve, which comes out from between the two shoulder blades), and lower and put more curve into the upper part of the neck. 

I would start , as always, by asking the horse to stretch downward and forward, the so called "riding long and low" This is the beginning.


----------



## jagman6201 (Mar 13, 2009)

He also looks "nesty" necked - where the base of the neck attaches low in the chest.


----------



## somthin funky (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for all the help!!!!
The ridding long and low is what we have been doing with most of my lessons. Glad to hear we are mostly doing what we can.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

tinyliny said:


> *you know, I love John O'leary's website and his videos. He has some great thoughts and all, but his writing is so disorganized it's hard to make head or tails of him sometimes. In any case, the photo he's shown there are great examples.*
> 
> Oh man.... no no no no please no!!!! That man is an absolute horror to the rest of us who ride in this state (yes, he lives about 40 minutes away from me). He slanders the life out of anyone who opposes his views, whether that be young girl or experienced riders. Anyone who beats his wife in competition is generally 'cheating' or the judges don't know what they're doing.
> Our state is so small in the dressage and general equine community, and we're already behind the 8 ball with most of Australia, and this man is digging our grave deeper and deeper with every revoltingly cruel comment he posts.
> Anything you read on his 'blog', please, disregard.


----------

